

Arc Suggestion - d0m

It would be nice if [] would act as a currying function if _ isn't present.<p>For instance:<p>(map [+ 10 _] '(1 2 3))<p>could be rewritten as:<p>(map [+ 10] '(1 2 3))<p>Or, taken directly from the tutorial:<p>arc&#62; (trues [if (odd _) (+ _ 10)] 
            '(1 2 3 4 5))<p>could be rewritten as:<p>(trues [if [odd] [+ 10]] '(1 2 3 4 5))<p>which is arguably simpler and clearer.<p>And by the way, _ could also be usable as before such as:<p>(filter [&#62; _ 10] (range 1 100)).
======
tjr
This might should be posted at: <http://arclanguage.org/forum>

------
pg
Intriguing, but it would be ugly to implement. It would be quite complicated
to decide what it meant for _ to be present.

